# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) ســـؤال؟ سامسونج G130E

## elnsser81

عند وضع الشاحن يعطي تم ايقاف البطارية مؤقتا درجة حرارة البطارية منخفضة للغاية 
فيه مقاومة بتتغير ممكن مكانها فين ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## elnsser81

فين يا جماعه الحلول

----------

